# Do you try to make friends on SAS?



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm curious: do you use SAS as a social site? Or are you only here for the practical purpose of trying to solve your anxiety problem?

I mean, not that the two are necessarily mutually exclusive - but they don't necessarily go together. Personally I tend to just use the forum to discuss things and get advice. It doesn't often occur to me to seek to get to know people individually. Maybe I should. I'd probably be open to it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah. I've made some good friends on here over the years.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm new here but I'm already thinking about making friends here


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Sure I do


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Sometimes I like to message back and forth for awhile just to talk and I'd definitely like to be friends with someone I genuinely get along with, but online friendships for the sake of it are a lot of work. If I'm not being productive online then I'm trying to relax, and logging in to see a bunch of messages I need to intelligently respond to is kind of discouraging after I just finished four hours of writing and editing.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't been on here long enough, but I think my anxiety would prevent me from doing so anyways.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm open to it.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmm, sometimes. I don't message much though and I just use the forums really. I've seen a few people who live near me, but I've never met up with them. I don't know why I use SAS somedays...but still, it's kinda nice here.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

u all r great,, but I'm not looking for friends,, BTW, online friends r not friends


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm open to making friends, but my anxiety keeps me from initiating anything. The only reason I have friends on here is because they initiated contact with me. My assumption is that most people on SAS don't like me anyway, so I wouldn't bother talking to anyone first.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not especially. I mean, if the opportunity presents itself then maybe, just too nervous to approach someone myself and I sometimes find myself too lazy to continue conversations if there are any. So... yeah... x_x


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know how its possible to make friends with social anxiety. My therapist is trying to help me figure that out. I'm clueless...always have been. :stu


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Define "try." xD

Not really capable of doing that...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I've made a friend who I text with which I find is better than PMs.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yup, I used to try to make friends A LOT. Now I use SAS mainly just to post on when I'm bored. But I still talk to people every once in a while. :b


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Things Unsaid said:


> Sometimes I like to message back and forth for awhile just to talk and I'd definitely like to be friends with someone I genuinely get along with, but online friendships for the sake of it are a lot of work. If I'm not being productive online then I'm trying to relax, and logging in to see a bunch of messages I need to intelligently respond to is kind of discouraging after I just finished four hours of writing and editing.


I agree with this. It feels like a lot of energy for not a lot of payoff. After all, with an online friend, it's not like you gain someone to actually go and _do_ things with, however much you'd like to.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't really initiate conversation but if someone messages me first I will never leave them alone :lol


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

No, my anxiety is too bad, everyone on this site intimidates me :/


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

well i do try to interact with people sometimes. like if i like them and want them to notice me or want them to know that, then i might try to get their attention. it's out of interest and impulse much more than loneliness or the feeling like i need to talk to someone. as it turns out i have talked to a larger number of people which i liked a lot than i would have ever expected here. it makes me sad to think of each of them because then i remember the subset of them that have already disappeared. and it makes me sad to remember the investment when it all seems like it was for nothing now. i don't like that at all, so now i try to ask for someone's email if i think they are in danger of slipping way, and if i think i would feel really bad about that happening (i know the disappointment would fade away pretty fast, that has been my experience, but i still might think of them like a year later and be sad all over again about how i am out of touch with them forever).

what i am not looking for, or what i would very apprehensive about, is a friend where it would mean talking to that person everyday. i think that might drain me and the obligations of that might extinguish a lot of the fun of interacting. i guess when i am on the internet i am used to having a lot of free reign and i wouldn't want any more of my time to be designated to concrete things (like homework) than already is, and which aren't among my top priorities (i would rather devote daily blocks of time to trying to generate an income than to instant messaging with someone at the moment).



Things Unsaid said:


> Sometimes I like to message back and forth for awhile just to talk and I'd definitely like to be friends with someone I genuinely get along with, but online friendships for the sake of it are a lot of work. If I'm not being productive online then I'm trying to relax, and logging in to see a bunch of messages I need to intelligently respond to is kind of discouraging after I just finished four hours of writing and editing.


writing and editing for what


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm very open to it but I don't initiate conversations so much (and rarely to me)..only to ppl I know elsewhere. But it seems like a very conducive place to make nice online and worldwide friends..


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I used to try a lot harder, and I've made a couple of really good friends on here. Nowadays I've found more friends in real life so I feel less inclined to pursue friendships on here. Which is sad, in a way, because there are quite a few people on here who I'd really really love to be friends with. But these things take a lot of time and effort. And, especially with female members, I worry about them getting the wrong impression about my intentions. The most I can do is let them know I appreciate their posts.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

When I first found the site,I was really naive about forums and thought I'd end up with a big group of friends. I'd put out a lot of effort,messaging people,trying to be supportive,friend requests,etc. Discovered lots of interesting things -many people here are incredibly paranoid and rude. They fully expect others to make 99% of the effort because they consider themselves to be wounded wittle flowers who've been stepped on in the past and they've learned their lessons well - they whine about having no friends,then metaphorically shake their wittle fists in the air at everybody and anybody! - Don't even get me started on the revolving door around this place -people come and go like crazy-Oh and let's not forget the people who've determined the EXACT qualities any potential friend must have - you don't possess those specific qualities,they simply cannot be bothered with you. Goodness knows, it would be a tragedy of immense proportions to give someone a chance and see how it goes! All in all,I've learned to be more of an observer than a participant in this site -any attempts otherwise only result in disappointment.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would, but I feel like I'm out of my element. Besides, by the time I start recognizing someone's posts enough to feel like I know them a little, they end up banned.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Have made some friends here, and want to make more but don't have the energy for active trying lately. I'm not really here for anything practical right now though, so it's either social or entertainment.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm here to make money. If you want to be my friend, show me what you got is all I'm saying.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

kiirby said:


> I used to try a lot harder, and I've made a couple of really good friends on here. Nowadays I've found more friends in real life so I feel less inclined to pursue friendships on here. Which is sad, in a way, because there are quite a few people on here who I'd really really love to be friends with. But these things take a lot of time and effort. And, especially with female members, I worry about them getting the wrong impression about my intentions. The most I can do is let them know I appreciate their posts.


I remember those days of friend hunting. I even went in chat once.



Still Waters said:


> When I first found the site,I was really naive about forums and thought I'd end up with a big group of friends. I'd put out a lot of effort,messaging people,trying to be supportive,friend requests,etc. Discovered lots of interesting things -many people here are incredibly paranoid and rude. They fully expect others to make 99% of the effort because they consider themselves to be wounded wittle flowers who've been stepped on in the past and they've learned their lessons well - they whine about having no friends,then metaphorically shake their wittle fists in the air at everybody and anybody! - Don't even get me started on the revolving door around this place -people come and go like crazy-Oh and let's not forget the people who've determined the EXACT qualities any potential friend must have - you don't possess those specific qualities,they simply cannot be bothered with you. Goodness knows, it would be a tragedy of immense proportions to give someone a chance and see how it goes! All in all,I've learned to be more of an observer than a participant in this site -any attempts otherwise only result in disappointment.


How many times must I apologize! ;-p

I'm just a bad penny.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I am a disaster with the whole "friends" thing, so I generally don't bother attempting it.

_Sometimes_, though...


----------



## jubru (Feb 3, 2013)

Still Waters said:


> Discovered lots of interesting things -many people here are incredibly paranoid and rude. They fully expect others to make 99% of the effort because they consider themselves to be wounded wittle flowers who've been stepped on in the past and they've learned their lessons well - they whine about having no friends,then metaphorically shake their wittle fists in the air at everybody and anybody! -.


YESSSSS

I joined this site like a week ago and this guy contacted me. we started to send e-mails to each other, and on the second one he already started complaining about online friendships.

One day I was not able to answer his email within 24 hrs and he got completely paranoid, sent me a mail in all CAPSLOCK yelling style, saying i was a ***** and **** (among other stuff) and how i was exactly like everybody else in the internet and bla bla bla.

So will be reaaaaaaaally careful now with the pp I meet here. I have always been a nice SA person, thought others would be too, but that is clearly not the case.


----------



## jubru (Feb 3, 2013)

ooops, forgot that this site substitutes bad words for *... well, i am female, so just use your imagination to figure out what he called me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm too anxious to start talking to someone else so most of the friends I have made on here where in the "if it happens, it happens" category.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i like everyone here, i assume everyone i meet is a friend of mine even if they're not on my friends list. it's kind of like a disease, since i have difficulty with disliking people even if they're clearly a b******. but on the rare occasion i really hate someone, i reeaaalllyyy hate them.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^I really hate Oprah gifs. They grate on my nerves and make me homicidal, in a friendly troll sense.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I remember those days of friend hunting. I even went in chat once.
> 
> How many times must I apologize! ;-p
> 
> I'm just a bad penny.


Not you,my lovely!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm open to making friends, but my anxiety keeps me from initiating anything. The only reason I have friends on here is because they initiated contact with me. My assumption is that most people on SAS don't like me anyway, so I wouldn't bother talking to anyone first.


:no That's not true. Or for me I like you.

Right now I do use it to be social on here and sometimes it can be fun. I just have casual friends...nothing serious.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> ^I really hate Oprah gifs. They grate on my nerves and make me homicidal, in a friendly troll sense.


i still like you, in a friendly non-troll sense


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have any friends on here unfortunately as I tend to get on people's nerves and now and then get into women-hating territory.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have made a few friends from SAS that are now friends of mine IRL. The experiences have been mostly great. It's just amazing how the internet can connect people sometimes.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm open to making friends, but my anxiety keeps me from initiating anything. The only reason I have friends on here is because they initiated contact with me. My assumption is that most people on SAS don't like me anyway, so I wouldn't bother talking to anyone first.


Same with me. Though I feel like I my posts don't get noticed and no one really knows of me rather than people not liking me. There are probably people who don't like me anyway.

I don't think I'm interesting enough to maintain friends anyway so theres another reason I don't bother, though it would be nice if I did have one or some.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I use this site mainly as a social site, since I doubt I'll ever get rid of my social problems and I don't really have the drive to do so, I think my social problems are mainly neurological. I don't mind people messaging me, especially if you're a girl and my intellectual and social equal with esoteric interests, . I always respond to anything sent to me as I spend everyday here, and most of the time I should be spending doing homework, here.



enfield said:


> what i am not looking for, or what i would very apprehensive about, is a friend where it would mean talking to that person everyday. i think that might drain me and the obligations of that might extinguish a lot of the fun of interacting. i guess when i am on the internet i am used to having a lot of free reign and i wouldn't want any more of my time to be designated to concrete things (like homework) than already is, and which aren't among my top priorities (i would rather devote daily blocks of time to trying to generate an income than to instant messaging with someone at the moment).
> writing and editing for what


Ya, I hate the obligation that I need to talk to someone, which is so prevalent among normal people in my experience. I prefer making friends on here than in RL as here I'm able to not make eye contact, or give more socially than I would like to.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Not really as I just don't put the effort in. That doesn't mean I'm not open to it and I do try sometimes but most of the time I just read/reply to the threads and then log off.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

meganmila said:


> :no That's not true. Or for me I like you.


Yeah it is.

It's funny because I have a good amount of friends in real life, but if all the people from SAS were in person together, i'd be the one sitting in the corner alone. :stu It's almost like I have worse SA on here than I do in real life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just the online friends, thing. I have met a lot of interesting people online here.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I have made friends with some people on here. There are some really nice and cool ones!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Not so much anymore. Every once in a while, I'll talk to people who I knew from my past days on here. Back in 2010, I used to text Sasers, chat to some on FB, and skype some. I've been here for almost 3 years now, and the desire has kind of faded due to anxiety or lack of motivation.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> It's funny because I have a good amount of friends in real life, but if all the people from SAS were in person together, i'd be the one sitting in the corner alone. :stu It's almost like I have worse SA on here than I do in real life.


Exactly this.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Me too, but rather than being afraid to converse with people on here, I usually just don't even bother because it seems like nobody cares 95% of the time lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to admit I don't initiate a friendship with a person very often because I don't always think they'd be interesting in talking to me. And online friendships do take a lot of work. I usually prefer to get to know people over time on the forums rather than messaging back and forth.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

It's not uncommon to have online friends these days. If you are in any online community, it is likely that you will come across a couple or more people that you can talk to like a friend and become your friend. I have made and continue to make friends here. I've even met a couple of people in person and have developed a handful of meaningful relationships here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey man, you all suck! When I'm out on the dance floor I don't, I don't care no more!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

That's the main reason I joined this forum actually, but I feel odd of talking to people because I don't know them, and the forum is too big for me to get to know people. Although some slow progress has been made.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ye. I met a few people on here including my boyfriend and he's amazing.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Not really, no. I don't really know how to. Also, I'm quite boring and not funny, very opinionated/controversial, or especially chatty anyhow, which kind of allows me to slip by inconspicuously. I'm also awful about keeping back-and-forth communication alive. It gets a little confusing and nerve-racking for me. I mostly just use this site as a way to stave off boredom.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

No not really but If it happens it happens but I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## N2Trouble (Jan 26, 2013)

*Open to friendship*

I'm always open to friending new people, but I do not expect it here. It would be a little difficult for me anyway, I'd be uncomfortable until I got to know the person.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I try to let people know I enjoy their presence and their posts by adding them to my friends list. I'm not too good at small talk so I rarely PM people unless I have a specific purpose for it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I used to. Now I just murder babies with rabies infected mice.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I like to chat to some people here but as for friendships I dont really bother much


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

No.
Friendship opens up a whole new level of anxiety, trying to make friends is even worse, and I really like to avoid feeling anxious online.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Not anymore. People here are flakey


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Tried to be friendly but got burned for trying so don't any more .


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I try to. I'm not very good at it and more often than not I fail, but I've found a few really cool people so I guess it was worth the failure.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah but 90% of them don't talk... they say they want to you add them no reply. Yeah they got SA, rude either way. But i have found a cool friend


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

YES!

I've been a member here for three years now and pretty much got as much help with my SA as possible. There's nothing more this forum can do for me in terms of tips, advice and methods of controlling my anxiety. I simply just come here to chat to new people, help out others and try and make friends. 

It's just hard finding a long term friend. I've swapped numbers with people on here, had them on Facebook, chatted on Skype etc but they all end up curing their anxiety and not wanting to talk to me anymore or just deleting me altogether.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

No, I have no interest in online only friendships. What I want is people I can actually hang out with in real life. This site is not the place to look for that because no one here lives near me. It, however, provides some form of indirect socializing for me.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

No, to me it's just another forum. But I don't really have friends here. I just read what I want to read, post on what I want to post, disappear or lurk for a few weeks, repeat the process. I'm pretty anti-social. You have to jump through a LOT of hoops before I consider a person to be a real friend. 

Thus, let's see, I have my husband, our boyfriend, and nobody else. Even family. Especially family.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I try to, but so far I've only made one friend on here that I talk to on a regular basis.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I post in the 30+ and sports sections a lot, so I guess those are my SAS acquaintances. I post in this section(General) a bit too.

I haven't had a steady friend for over 6 years now so I don't know what friendship consists of anymore.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Ive met some nice people on this site (online only thus far). I haven't been able to hang out with anyone here locally due to lack of transportation. Once that is fixed, I'd like to give that a try too. 

Just like it says in my sig if you wanna have a chat with me, send me a PM or something - going to be trying my hardest to meet people online and off and get out of this social rut I am in


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I used to, back in the year 2000s.

Now I just stagnate and linger, hoping someone will shoot or stab me to murderous death.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Mmm... How is one supposed to make friends if he has a problem approaching others? Making friends is like an art. I always sucked at such abstract concept.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not really anymore. I'm so bad at maintaining even my preexisting friendships with members here. Just seeing all the messages I haven't replied to makes me feel not only more anxious, but guilty. I should probably go back and reply soon. :/ 

I do maintain 3 friendships I have made on here externally (as in, I chat them on Skype at varying degrees). 

Effort to make new friends is a little pathetic. I may chat with someone within a thread, but that is usually pretty on topic, and only consists of a 2 or 3 post exchange. When I see someone whose posts I really enjoy and agree with, I will probably send a friend request. But I don't normally couple it with a VM, PM, or explanation to the sudden request. I guess I'm kinda weird. My friend box is filled with mostly people I admire but have never explicitly exchanged friendly words with.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

not unless someone initiates friendhship first, i'm all for making friends c:


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't actively try to meet people on SAS, though I have found some over the years. In 2006 there was a gathering of SAS members in Milwaukee where I was one of six who attended. In 2008-2009 I saw a woman who was in the Milwaukee area. In 2011 I met with an Illinois woman from this site. I regularly correspond with a couple of people from SAS. There are a few others that I occasionally keep in touch with.

I'd like to meet others from SAS, but it's difficult to do given that few live in my area and they all have SA which makes in-person meeting difficult or impossible. They're simply too afraid to meet.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

No, i've never had an online friend and i'm not talking about people who add you to their friend's list but never talk to you


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, I think that's the whole point. The problem though comes when what you want is not what others want. I'll just say that's hard and leave it at that.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I don't actively try to meet people on SAS, though I have found some over the years. In 2006 there was a gathering of SAS members in Milwaukee where I was one of six who attended. In 2008-2009 I saw a woman who was in the Milwaukee area. In 2011 I met with an Illinois woman from this site. I regularly correspond with a couple of people from SAS. There are a few others that I occasionally keep in touch with.
> 
> I'd like to meet others from SAS, but it's difficult to do given that few live in my area and they all have SA which makes in-person meeting difficult or impossible. They're simply too afraid to meet.


I'm trying to get a Chicago area meet up going if anyone is Interested.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/illinois-people-chicago-suburbs-656722/


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Not anymore, after about a dozen negative experiences.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I just don't seem to get know anyone at all here to even consider it. Maybe, it's me.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No.
I just realized that the 2 people who added me on SAS as friend haven't posted in over a year. lol


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Its good to make friends on here although I actually havent yet. It would make up for tge lack of friends I have in real life.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I am more or less open to the possibility. It's not a prime objective for sure. 
But I did manage to have nice exchanges with the people from here..


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would love to make some online friends but it all depends on how it goes when you're talking to someone and whether they feel the same way as you.

I'm also kinda new at this so I usually will start talking to people and see how it goes but try not to get too optimistic about staying friends with them. I think it has to be the right person, not everyone is meant to be friends that's just how it is.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Sin said:


> i try to make enemies


:lol

I think it's hard to have online 'friends.' I have people I like but I don't see how we could be actual friends seeing as we're all so far away and plus, I'm better at a little communication here and there than everyday ongoing relationships and conversation. It's too bad, though. Maybe it won't always have to be like that.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> Yeah but 90% of them don't talk... they say they want to you add them no reply. Yeah they got SA, rude either way. But i have found a cool friend


This. It's really annoying :/

Then they remove you because you don't "start conversations with them anymore"

But that's the 'perks' of SA for you.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I'd really like to make friends here. I've not been trying as hard though, because it's a lot of effort when most of the friendships don't last.

It's odd because the same pattern keeps repeating. I'll have no friends and feel really lonely. Then lots of people will start sending me messages at the same time, which I find really difficult to cope with. I'll start taking a long time to reply, because I just feel overloaded by multiple new friendships.

Then they all seem to stop talking at the same time. That's what's happened to me again now, lol. A few weeks ago I was really stressed out with trying to reply to multiple people, and now they've all stopped again.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Right now, I have to online friends here I chat or PM with regularly. I've had two or three more, but we just sort of stopped talking. That happens a lot with online friendships, they just seem to sort of......end. For no real reason.

I should also add that all my online friends (past and currnet) initiated the friendship themselves. I have tried PMing some people I thought were cool or nice, but I've always been ignored or it stopped after a few PMs.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I didn't before, but I'm trying to at the moment.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm a long term shut in with no friends, so SAS seems like the only place where I'll be able to make some if at all.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It was never my intention to use this site to solve my anxiety, as I know it takes more than just coming here to do that, but I've met a long distance person every now and then, which is cool, but I don't really try for it. I have tried a few times to meet those close by and hung out w/ppl off this site in person before, which was awesome


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I have made friends here, and very quickly pushed them away and turned them into bitter enemies. I know, **** me right!?!?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't make friends online or real life.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

No


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My experience here sort of mirrors real life in that, I'm on the peripheral of things. I have trouble sometimes replying to pms, and I often have trouble forming closer relationships of any kind so it's difficult. There is someone I pm now and then but now it's pretty infrequent communication, like every few months. They're not active on the forum either though.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont wanna make online friends, I dont mind chattin to people but thats as far as I'd go. Besides I dont think anyone here would want to be friends with me, I dont even think many people here like me because they always disagree with the majority of things I say.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, I am grateful to have friends on this forum.


----------



## Eurasian (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't been here long but yeah I'd like to.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

yup! Love making new friends from all over. Its fun!


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

This site has a bunch of interesting and insightful people that I would meet in person.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm really crappy at reciprocating friendships in general. So no, not really.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Not especially.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Rarely.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Nah I highly doubt I would. I feel as if my sense of humour would be too much for people here to handle and I dont think many people would wanna be around me. I cant count the amount of people who have unfriended me on here so yeah.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

No.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

too shy to socialize with people on an internet forum for people with social anxiety


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't _try_ to. I sort of just let it happen. I rarely extend myself to anyone. I only do so if I've already interacted with them on the forum and they give off a friendly vibe.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

It's not a priority and finding people to whom I can relate it's quite a difficult task but I did met two people around here with whom I've been able to achieve some level of mutual understanding, sadly one of them disappeared without a trace.

Ocasionally I'll also try to reach out to someone that may not interest me in particular but that seems like they could benefit from someone willing to listen to them but so far there hasn't been much success on that front, perhaps because I don't irradiate the most friendly and approachable of images.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I'm too nervous to send people messages or to even look into their profile... And I wouldn't know what to say. I don't think I'll be making any friends on this site unfortunately..._


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm certainly open to online friends and have a few close ones. We usually discussed on forum topics and decided we liked each other enough to talk elsewhere. I don't enjoy online chat for its own sake and wouldn't say I try to make new friends and contacts.

A lot of people on the Internet are just weird, is the problem. When I actively try to meet new people and add them on messengers I get things like people who persistently bother me for my phone number or other personally identifiable information when we've been chatting for 2-3 days, guilt trip me if I take more than 1 minute to respond because _all they want is a friend and now they'll never have one_, etc.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

I do go out of my way to message and add people.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I cant remember if I have answered this thread or not lol. But id love to make friends on here, hit me up peoples


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Seems impossible. I'm kind of picky about who I like and most everyone lives far away. So what are the chances that I'll make a friend who I can see in person? Not sure if I really want to devote a lot of time to nurture an online friendship.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm too nervous to go out of my way to message people, but I will answer if they message me. I do like talking to people on here, but they are not friends in person. It's always in the back of my mind, and I guess that's what also holds me back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

From time to time I'll talk to people here.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, and I highly recommend trying. I've met some awesome people here.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

No


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, so hit me up


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Nah. I can't initiate things. I'm scared I'll get rejected. My ego is too fragile.


----------



## ganges (Jan 29, 2014)

yes. Definitely.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, why not


----------

